# What could be wrong with my dog? Another video added page 4



## Marty (Jul 10, 2012)

LIttle backgrounnd on Amy: 5 year old German Shepherd. Super loving, obedient, never met a stranger and would welcome Charles Manson over if he promised to play ball with her. She lives for playing ball and is never without one in her mouth. She is a wimp, very sensitive and does get scared of things easily. She is terrified of noises like gun shots, fireworks, and our nail gun when we remodel around here which is often. Storms don't really bother her, just sharp loud piercing noises or like if you popped a balloon, she goes into mass hysteria like you cannot believe. This past week we began to remodel Dan's room and when Mr. Retirement brought the nail gun which makes a huge bang noise and compressor into the house she remembered it from last time and it took her all day long to pass by his room. He still hasn't even turned it on at all but knowing its back in the house had her upset all day. She got over it's presence though.

4th of July was a piece of cake as no one was really setting off too many fireworks around here. She'd get terrified and tried to take out a window but soon as they stopped going off she'd be back to fine as always.

The trouble really begain I think on Saturday am when she was playing ball with a couple of neighborhood kids who were here with their dad visitng. They were playing ball hard and I had to stop them because she was getting over heated and I couldn't get her to drink. We were with her the whole time. Out of the blue, she jumped up on my Rover with me and began to shake and paw on me and try to get in my lap like something scared her. I was like "What is wrong with you?" She was scratching the heck out of me like she was trying to tell me something. I thought maybe she was hearing left over fireworks in the distance that I couldn't hear or maybe she got hurt playing ball so I brought her inside to cool down and rest. Maybe a pinched nerve or something. She began to pace and once again tried to jump in my lap, scratching the heck out of me and my leather chair until she ripped it. When I wouldn't let her on top of me, she was body slamming me until I bend over to hug her and needed to be held close. She acted like someone beat her half to death. Then she began to yelp, like you would holler if you got hit on your hot wire. Something hurt her but I checked her over and couldn't see anything wrong.

Later Mr. Retirement and I went on the front porch to sit in the rockers and started to get attacked my hornets so we began to spray. Amy was laying on the grass in front of us trying to catch them in her mouth. She is known for trying to catch flies like that. I was worried she'd get stung so I put her in the house and herd her yelp again a few minutes later. Then she began to bark at the wall and nothing was there. Goes down the hall, does the yelp again and comes flying back like she'd seen a ghost and acting hysterical barking at the floor. She also quit eating and drinking.

By Saturday night this all escalated and she was shaking and paceing back and forth and trying to get in the shower to hide, under the bed, in the closet, you name it and then there was that occasional yelp. Thinking she is in pain, but couldn't not figure out where. We were checking her mouth and ears and feet etc. But the yelping was very random. Vet's closed until Monday.

We were up most of the night with her pacing and by Sunday she was in full blown hysteria panic pacing frantically taking out my end table, lamps flying, in and out of the shower and closet, she over turned the kitchen chairs trying to hide under the table and on and off the bed. Could not calm her down at all unless we had our arms around her hugging her. Wanting outside then inside, can't make up her mind and that occasional yelp which I kept thinking is pain. She insisted on being in our laps, so we let her go back and forth between us. We were all exhausted with this as it has gone on non-stop. She has to be close to us, on us, underfoot, clinging to us for dear life.

Got her into the vet first thing Monday am (today). Had to call Dan as I couldn't manage her. It took 4 people to get her on the examination table and she was compelely crazed and we all had to wrestle her. Vet checked her all over for everything and manipulated her for something maybe out of place and nothing. She was running a temp which he got down from a shot in his office. Then she had to be sedated for more checking, ears, toes, back, front, he left nothing un-done. He ran a CBCw/Diff and Blood biochem profile and it came back normal except her kidney was very slightly off he said because she'd not been drinking he expected that. Did a fecal, heartworm test, no parasites on board. He's basically at a loss but the fact she was so exposed to so much bug spray concerned him.

He did start her on something for anxiety that has taken effect already. He said we need to watch her and maybe consider X rays or a brain tumor which OMG are you kidding me? She is not pacing and shaking is at a minimum with this medicine but she is still nervous and worried about something. She has done that yelping like she is in agony only twice since. Improved yes, but still not normal. She still will not leave our side for a second and has to now join us even in the bathroom. She is beginning to drink and eat so that's another good sign. But what on earth could have happened to her? We do not allow her outside unattended but seems to me she got into something somehow and is either hurt or got terrifed by something or someone.

SIDENOTE: And I know this is reaching. She lost her best friend and life long companion Devin last month. They were very closely connected. She seemed to be ok with it but now in hindsight, maybe something to do with him has set her off as she has been extra clingy since he's gone. We have jumped through hoops to take her practically everywhere with us when possible and hardly ever leave her alone.

Any ideas at all? Please throw anything out there. I wish she could talk to me!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ask Bonnie


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe some "scent" from Devin lingers.........but, consider Bonnie Fogg talking with her.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 10, 2012)

I would definately consider xrays. , she has pain somewhere my gut feeling is. It is scaring her. Try putting her on traumeel or yuccas capsules. Don't be afraid to insist your vet look again. Did they test for lyme? Did they check her ears? Until you find out what is wrong you need to treat the stress right away and find something that will calm her like a thunder shirt or t-touch..dap or some calming drops...hurry..sounds urgent to me..vet is missing it. Get someone to do acupuncture right away if you can. It might help..I feel her stress in your words.. best wishes


----------



## chandab (Jul 10, 2012)

I know its already been said, but since you've already had a full vet work up (except the x-rays); I say contact Bonnie, can't hurt, and could definitely help.

My other thought, even though she's had a full vet exam, what about chiropractic for dogs?

[i know not a dog, but my farrier does chiropractic with horses and adjusted Baybe last time he was here. He said she'd been out for awhile, and was reacting similar to how we are with a migraine, sensitive to light and difficultly seeing (due to being sensitive to light, she couldn't really see me coming til I practically in her face, which startled her); and he said this is why she's been difficult to work with and to get to know. I've only had her since Oct, and I've been trying to work with her, but she's been very reactive. Since being adjusted, she's coming around and not so freaked out by being touched. She's still not great about getting caught, but its slowly getting better.]


----------



## New mini (Jul 10, 2012)

I also wonder if a chiropractor would help. It seems that she is in pain and maybe that is set off when she moves a certian way. My daughters horse was just seen by a chiraprator and what a difference in her. Worth a try. I had a dog with a brain tumor and she did not act like this at all so hopefully that is not what this is.


----------



## CKC (Jul 10, 2012)

My first thought was heat stroke.

Here's an article I found................

http://www.petwave.com/Dogs/Dog-Health-Center/Multi-Body-System-Disorders/Heat-Stroke/Symptoms.aspx


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm thinking ghosts.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 10, 2012)

minimomNC said:


> I'm thinking ghosts.


Please don't think I'm nuts, but when I first read this I thought the same thing, which is why I said contact Bonnie! I know my dogs can sense them, and her friend did just pass.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree with everyone about contacting Bonnie and from reading your post maybe you're not looking at one thing but a variety of different issues. I thought the same thing CKC did about heat stroke and then I'm wondering if at the same time, Amy could also have gotten stung by the wasps. If you're looking to ease stress, you can keep Rescue Remedy on hand and I'm now sold on Calming Collars after using one for my high strung whippet who has a thunderstorm phobia. They seem to really help calm anxiety.


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2012)

I think it's probably enviromental, as in she's picking up on something "emotional" or otherwise in the house and it's got her rattled. I think animals as closely bonded to us as our dogs really do react to what their owners are feeling or putting out into their world.


----------



## Marty (Jul 10, 2012)

Good call on the heat stroke article but it does't apply here as I was very careul to make her stop playing and had her cool down; I'm extremely careful about my animals in the heat.

Here's where we are presently: Nowhere.

The vet called and the rest of the test results came back good. We have no diseases.

But we still have that ramdom yelp. We were down at the garage and she was just walking around and out of nowhere she leaped into the air "yelp" like someone had poked her with a cattle prod. Came running fast as she could back to the house rearing at the back door.

This afternnoon we were sitting in our chairs and she was laying down, not sleeping, just resting, not moving an inch and same thing happend again, she jumped out of her skin and hollered. Later at the barn, she is sitting there, not moving again, just sitting there and kaboom, out of nowhere she jumps and lets out that scream and she goes running. There is no rhyme or reason to this. This blows my theory of pinched nerve out of the water. Oh and my vet already does chiropractic and manipulated her neck, back, etc. and checked her that way and could not get a negative response.

So we have to put up with this for a while longer and see if it resolves itself and keep her calm on this medication. Then X rays.

Karen my friend was here and saw Amy today have one of her random episodes and said "You need sage around here" As far as Devin, when he passed, Mr. Retirement disposed of all his pillows and all the dishes and we washed floors thinking the same thing, to try and remove his scent. I also called Pedigree, grasping at straws as there was a recall but her particular food is not involved. I have the movie camera charged up and hope to get some film on this to show my vet and you but chances of catching this is pretty slim as it happens so fast with no warning. Reminds me of when I had a gall stone a shooting pain would come out of nowhere with no warning.

She has several killed basketballs in the yard that she is obcessed with and puts them in a pile and guards them with her life. That's her big thing. You never see her without a ball. She has not even looked at one.

ADDED: Did a search on static electricty in dogs but doesn't seem to fit

Can you upload a video directly here without having to go to youtube first does anyone know?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 10, 2012)

Do dogs get ulcers? Could she have swallowed something that shifts occasionally? Doesn't seem likely that its anything skeletal or muscular (that is a new injury) since she does it when she isn't putting weight on any particular part. We had a pup that was fine one evening and crying out the next day... vet suspected growing pains at first (we found out that we'd had vandals in the night and someone had kicked her) but that doesn't fit with an adult dog. Hope you find out soon what it is, its so difficult to watch our animals hurting and not know how to help.


----------



## tagalong (Jul 10, 2012)

My friend's border terrier went through a lot of the same symptoms - he has canine dementia and is now on anxiety meds. Amy seems a bit young for it - but who knows. The yelping, pacing, fear, change of habits... Simon had it all. He is about 90% back to normal thanks to medication and regular check-ups...


----------



## Marty (Jul 10, 2012)

I GOT IT! I think so anyhow. I began thinking this yelping is a type of seizure. I had a dog that got grand mull seizures as a result of getting run over. I remember those glazed eyes right before this would happen. Amy reminded me of this when I looked into her eyes. So first i'm thinking she got kicked in the head by a horse? Not really likely as once again, she doesn't roam our pastures without us. But what about being around all that wasp spray? I did a search on relationship of dogs/ poison /wasp spray

and I found this:

http://www.ehow.com/about_6795067_seizures-dogs-wasp-spray.html

Although I know what a full blown seizure is, and its not like that, this could be a smaller version of it right? Am I just reaching here again? And the vet kept leaning on something to do with poison. I'm calling him first thing in the am. We went garbage diving and I have both cans:

Cutter Backyard bug control wasp and hornet killer

and

Hot Shot wasp and hornet

I hope I am not way off here!Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe Marty. But I am thinking pinched nerve somewhere. When it comes out of the blue like that.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 11, 2012)

Marty, I have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about, but you asked for us to throw ideas at you! Re-read your first post and what bothered me is that 'play hard ball game' with the young visitors which seemed to start her symptoms. Many dogs love ball games, but some are just manic about them, inviting everyone and anyone to throw 'things' for them. A dog's 'make up' is not geared to games like these - all that continual frenzied chasing, the fast turns, racing back again and the high tuned expectancy waiting for the next throw. Oh they love it, but it is still not part of their 'natural' life/make up/body and mental structure. Am I explaining this OK?

We had a G/Shepherd years ago who was a manic retriever of things thrown. She would bring anything to anyone (strangers included) for them to play the throwing game - she would even tear tiny pieces off newspapers to deliver a tiny morsel of soggy paper on to the knee of someone sitting in a chair,waiting for them to flick it off with their fingers so that she could catch it and put it back on their knee, ready for the next go!! Of course people 'pandered' to her and everyone thought it was a fun thing to keep playing with her. Luckily we realised that she was becoming more agitated and nervy about other things the more she played 'fetch' and put a stop to it. She was never as 'bad' as your sweet girl, but she was always more jumpy, nervous, found it difficult to relax, wanted us nearby, and could be a bit 'mentally' strange about unknown things at times.. We always wondered if the long sessions of high excitement during thowing games had affected her brain in some way, but we never found out. (we ended up having to post notices all round the farm and on the gates saying "do NOT throw things for the dog" to stop even the delivery men/postmen automatically taking the ball she presented to them, and throwing it for her!) It had affected her limbs though - the 'over use' from those first 3 or 4 years of her life led to a great many problems later on as as the strain showed up by the time she was 6 and she became generally weaker all round with her legs. She finally had a massive stroke when she was just 8 and we had her quietly put to sleep at home. She was one of the most loveable friendly dogs that we have ever owned and we always regretted those early years/games in case they had been responsible for her later 'strange' episodes.

Very probably this has no connection with your girls recent problems, but I do sincerely believe that prolonged 'fetch/retrieve' games CAN affect dogs mentally. But I think I would be inclind to ask for Bonnie's help if things dont settle down for her very soon.

Good luck, please keep us posted as to how things progress.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 11, 2012)

To me, it sounds like a nerve spasm. A nerve firing off somewhere and it hurts. She's agitated because it comes out of the blue.

I wonder if the spray could be the initial cause of the episode, and if some sort of sedative would settle it down.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 11, 2012)

Try Traumeel... http://www.ehow.com/about_5318010_traumeel-dogs.html

It saved the life of one of my dogs that had a pinched nerve.. He would scream and yelp and it was awful very similar to what you described. I tried traumeel after a few vet visits and some prescribed pain meds didn't do anything for him. Worked terrific... It will help for many different problems.


----------



## Marty (Jul 11, 2012)

I so appreciate everyone's inupt. I don't even want to tell you what is happening now because I don't want to be locked up in the nut house....but I will. And its the most insane thing I have ever heard.

First my vet has elminated seizures. But this is going back to what my husband has said and I ignored that she is somehow conducting electricity and receiving electric shocks. Like static electricity. YOu know when you pull something out of the dryer that could be wool and you get a little shock? Its that. I did a search and yes they can do this but mostly in winter and its reversed from what I have here where you can give shocks to your pets from what you may be wearing. Amy is receving them from somewhere. The reason for this is that my husband heard a "snap" right before she freaks, not every time but sometimes. Today, I also heard it twice and so did Ashley and even my tiny grandbaby jumped from the snap noise that caused Amy to have her episode. The noise is coming from my dog or around her. There is something called stray voltage. We are under construction here tearing apart Dan's room a few days ago and moving my hay shed so they are major changes to my propery which began last week, but nothing electrical has been screwed up. So the power company is coming out in the am to check our grounds for this stray voltage stuff first thing in the am. This is happening not only in my house but all over my property to her so we are at a loss and why is this happening now? She doesn't like to go out the door because there is a metal doorway that she has been jumping over which is nuts like she knows not to step there and I removed her silver tin type water and food dishes and gave her plastic because one episode happened when she was eating. She also keeps smelling the floor like something is under the house then barks, then freaks. We went under the house, can't find anything wrong from a construction point. Nothing is making sense to us.

The power company said I need to speak to an electrical scientist which could explain this to us better and I have no idea where to find one, but they will be out here first thing in the am. Teriffic. .

Ok so bring on the ghost hunters next because I am really ready for a nervous breakdown, not just Amy. I can't keep this up.


----------



## chandab (Jul 11, 2012)

This will probably sound stupid, but after what you just said, why not try it while you wait for the electical guys... Why not rub her down with a dryer sheet, they are supposed to reduce static, it might just give her a little relief.


----------



## mickeymoto (Jul 11, 2012)

Marty I have been reading this forum for years, but this is the first time I have posted. After reading this I felt I really needed to encourage you to contact Bonnie. I found out about her by reading this forum, and I cannot say enough about her. I feel she literally "saved" my Chihuahua, Hercules. He was having a terrible time. Was in pain, could barely walk, stopped eating, drinking, anxious, etc etc. Took him to the vet multiple times, put on all sorts of meds and even came close to overdosing. Finally contacted Bonnie and she was able to tell us immediately what it was. She even performed Reike on him. It was amazing. He had injured his back, high up on his spine, near his neck. The vet took xrays, exams, bloodwork, etc and could not find it. Bonnie recommended chiropractic, but her Reike did the trick. She has also assisted me with behavioural issues with my Chihuahua, Sugar. Again, I would really encourage you to contact Bonnie. My hubs thought I was nuts when I first mentioned contacting her, but he is now a believer. Take care and I truly hope your sweet dog gets better.


----------



## dgrminis (Jul 11, 2012)

Marty,

After reading your post I thought of a dog my mom had that had similar episodes... Is Amy still pooping? My mom's dog quit eating and starting having occasional episodes were it would yelp and then go hide or yelp and then try and get as close to my mom as possible.. I will spare the details about it all but turned out the dog had somehow injested a piece of thread like yarn (my mom loves to crochet and the dog must have gotten a piece of the yarn somehow) and it had gotten wrapped up in the intestine and actually caused what they thought was a blockage from the xray - however the dog had to have surgery and it ended up being that the blood flow had been cut off from the yard and that the intestine in that area had died but when the dog would move just right they assumed it would hurt and that is what was causing the occasional strange yipping and the dog to look so scared..

I hope that is not the case but I would say would be well worth the xray to rule anything like that out... Especially since you mentioned her shredding the basketballs... Could possibly be a piece of rubber stuck???

Good Luck and I hope Amy feels better soon!


----------



## Marty (Jul 11, 2012)

Tears


----------



## REO (Jul 11, 2012)

DGR I'm sorry about your mom's dog






Marty, honestly, if you want to know for sure, please do contact Bonnie! Amy is worth it!


----------



## Marty (Jul 12, 2012)

VIDEO UPLOADED

OK guys, for all you guys that want to see Amy, here she is just a few minutes after she got zapped again. This time it was small, no sparks flying, nothing like that, just enough of whatever to make her jump and relocate. I gave her meds which kicked in shortly and believe me, without them she would be on the ceiling.

I wanted to show you how fixated she is with the area she just got "attacked" in. She was laying up against our back door like she always does when her demon got her. She will not take her eyes off of the back door or the floor where she was resting and evventually hides under a table in the back there. .She totally acts like something is there, something wrong and just stares at that place.

Then she is even reluctant to pass by the kitchen and stops there for a bit to stare at the floor there too. Then hesitant to go into the living room alone, always watching the floor. Comes back and again, can't seem to take her eyes off of the back door area again. You can tell she is convinced something is back there and nothing is there which you can see.

Keep in mind again that you will not see her going insane as she is heavily medicated and completely exhausted as none of us has had any rest since Friday night.

For those that like to study body language, maybe someone can see something we can't figure out.

Thank you all for every suggestion. I'm trying everything

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtMcS4CGStI&feature=youtu.be

.


----------



## chandab (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know Amy, like you do, but she sure seems to be trying to tell you something. And, she looks a bit worried in a few spots (hard to tell, as the video is dark and I don't have great internet service). Contact Bonnie, you have nothing to lose but a little time and money, and so much to gain if she can clue you in to what is going on with Amy (perhaps even pinpoint something for the vet to take a closer look at). Here's her website: http://www.bfogg.com/


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, poor Amy. She's so concerned and worried and interesting to watch because there is something there bothering her that we're not seeing. I know you've had lots of advice but after watching the video, I'd just say again I'd put in a call to Bonnie so she can help Amy. Also, I'll just say again, if you're going to be taking her off her medicine, I'd try a calming collar. I'm sold on them after using them and the lady who makes them is wonderful too.


----------



## valshingle (Jul 12, 2012)

Why don't you put her in another environment and see if the behavior stops? Then you will know if it's her or something in your house. You could board her at your vet and they can observe her behavior for a few days.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey, I just got around to seeing this post and Amys video. Boy Marty she sure is on sencory overload about something. You have mentioned that "MR. Retirement" has been doing alot of work around the house. Now Im just throwing this out here but is it at all possible that perhaps some sort of electric cord or outlet could be comprimised in some way...maybe sending some very low voltage over your floor or maybe making some sort of spark in the wall that only Amy/or dog could hear. Maybe a small h2o leak behind fridg/sink that is coming in contact with the floor. I know it sounds wierd but I really think its something in the home and not physically wrong w/Amy....wish we could get a video of her actual 'attack"

What is her behavior in the barn or outside....has she had her attacks there?

Is there a metal strip across the door? not sure what its called?

Marty, Im not sure if I believe in what Bonnie does but I would, in a heart beat, be calling her. You've got nothing to lose. I would like you to let me call her and set it up for you...please. Amy is such a pretty little girl and she just seems soo confused and I know you are too.

Hugs to you both


----------



## Marty (Jul 12, 2012)

Today's update: I wish you all could see what is happening. I was on the phone with Connie today and she could hear Amy holler and also when I was on the phone with Mary last night. They could hear that yelp it was so loud so atleast a handful of people don't think we've all gone crazy around here. .

So many things occured all at once on Saturday when everything goes on around here:: Playing ball too hard, minimal leftover fireworks going off down the road, big remodeling inside and out, (Dan's room walls and flooring tore out,)(neighbor moving our large hay storage building which is presently still been up on jacks since this begain but no power to itfor years, possibly exposure to insecticide--- trying so hard to do a process of elimination. My biggest problem is that her episodes continue to be random, inside the house, outside anywhere in the pasture or yard, in the barn, Not yet in my truck. We may have developed a nervous twitch for some reason or shooting pain.As I said before, there is no pattern, no rhyme or reason, we're grasping at straws. And what was that snapping noise? I finally heard that myself and maybe jump with my grandbaby in my arms I could have dropped her, OMG so I don't discount that underlying current theory or static

.

Heidi, (HUGS). yes we have metal thresholds and also metal kick plates on the bottom of our doors; The more I read about stray voltage and how its killed children and dogs sends me through the roof. The power company never came to check around because its been raining non-stop but Jerry's been under the house again and still can't see a problem. And how do you explain it outside of my house? ugh...mystery. My vet doesn't seem to be on board with anything like that.

I am listening to every single person's experience and ideas with my mind wide open. I keep reviewing what you say over and over so no matter how far fetched you think your idea is please continue to bring it on even if you think its the boogieman. We are very thankful. Maybe more useless footage later.I need a group hug. sigh......

We are going to start with an X ray of the abdomen in the morning and see if that tells us anything and go from there but I will not allow my dog to suffer or keep her on zombie drugs for life. I want my whacky fun crazy happy dog back the way she was. .


----------



## Sonya (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry Marty....hope they can figure out whats going on. I do think it's something physical, something is hurting. The last year of my labs life, he behaved very similiar to Amy. He would jump up like something poked him and then he was very upset for a while after, even though he didn't appear to be in pain, he would pace and act upset....earlier in his life he had petit mal seizures and when they were over he would behave like Amy is also...hopefully they can figure it out soon and it's an easy fix.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 12, 2012)

You poor thing, i know you must be a wreck. Im assuming you havent been able to pin point these attacks...standing,lying down, sitting...does she bite at her sides after it happens. So very strange. glad shes getting X rays , thats at least a start. Does she still want to play ball ( not that i think she should be at this time )...is she still a high energy dog or is she now just lathargic? Ive got to go reread this thread again.


----------



## Marty (Jul 13, 2012)

Last update before we head off to the hospital:

We might be making some headway but I don't want to get too hopeful.

Amy went 7 hours without an episode today, only had 2 compared to the 6-9 she was having per day. She began to really perk up this afternoon and act herself. She came with us again as she always did to the barn to feed this evening and on the way back, spotted one of her balls and went after it. Even in the rain, She hates the rain but today she didn't care. This is the very first time she has expressed any interest whatsoever in her ball playing since Saturday afternoon. She looks so much better today! I'm so excited!!!

You can see how happy she is here and what a difference since the video last night. This is the real Amy: happy, enthusiastic and feeling great and a princess. I feel like I"m getting my dog back and whatever it is, could be working itself out.

Unfortunately she did have quite a big episode about midnight but I'm going to think positive.

PS: I've been very sick with pneumonia for a month so I sound like a toad.


----------



## chandab (Jul 13, 2012)

Did the change in her come about when then the rain hit? Just curious, cause isn't static electricity worse when its dry. Just a thought.

She sure looks more relaxed in the newest video.


----------



## dgrminis (Jul 13, 2012)

REO said:


> DGR I'm sorry about your mom's dog


Thank you REO!


----------



## dgrminis (Jul 13, 2012)

Glad to see in the last update that she seemed to be feeling better. I hope the xrays went well also..


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 16, 2012)

How is Amy?


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jul 16, 2012)

If it is a problem with static and electrical why don't you try and put on some of those dog rubber shoes. If that eliminates it then you would know it's electrical. If she continues then you have eliminated that possibility.


----------



## Marty (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's my latest update. We did not go for X rays as Amy is in a holding pattern. . Unfortunately I got hauled off my paramedics with a collapsed trachea and spent Friday night and Saturday in the hospital and thankful they chose not to slit my throat on my living room floor. Another mess to deal with now, do not care to discuss it,

So, Friday Amy had a total of 4 episodes that lasted a split second and no yelping involved. She went all day long Sunday without an episode. She had one this morning and no yelping went with it. She is back to her normal self in every other way wanting to play and ride around etc, just being happy girl. I was hoping whatever it is, is trying to work itself out but I really would love a concrete answer.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 16, 2012)

_*My gosh Marty I hope you're feeling OK, today!!!!*_

I hope Amy is coming out of her episodes.

Chevy, our big GSD, spinched a nerve in his neck. He would yelp, for no apparent reason we could see.

It was on a week end and the vet was closed.

We went to PetSmart, got him some Glucosmine and a herbal aspirin free pain reliever made by Vet's + Best.

I took him into the vets, at the first of the week, and he said that especially when a dog is like getting up from a sleeping position,

walking up steps or getting into a car, their head comes up automatically and can pinch a nerve if they've overdone playing or whatever,

previously.

Chev chases sticks till his tongue hangs out .... he'll leap into the air to catch them, sometimes misses and lands awkward and we figured he must have landed wrong and hurt his neck.

Having a ouch didn't slow him from wanting to play but we kept him quiet as possible for a couple weeks, gave him the glucosmine and the pain reliever and pretty soon he was good as new.

Maybe Amy pinched something when she was playing or shaking a toy?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG! hope you feel better, and hope Amy gets over this soon.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 17, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon Marty. I watched the videos. I see pain and reluctance to lay down because it hurts to lay down. She is telling you with her barks, she also thinks it is odd that she is being video taped. Hopefully nothing serious... I won't jinx you by guessing out loud what I think is wrong, I hope it is simply nerve issue and not a big deal. She is soft in her hind end and looks a little lame there, maybe the pulling and tugging of her toys makes it worse. I would seriously try traumeel or yucca to help her settle or get her to a chiro/acupuncture person... gotta run, keep us posted.


----------



## shelia (Jul 17, 2012)

I do hope you are feeling better Marty.

I was thinking about the popping sound you were hearing and wondering if it is something like a joint somewhere popping out or back in. It might hurt and even feel like something is touching her. It may be coming from her back. She looks to see who is causing it. You know how loud our joints can sound as we get older sometimes. Have you tried massaging her? She is built very extreme. LOVE THOSE EARS!!!!


----------



## Tab (Jul 19, 2012)

Maybe she needs a chiropractic adjustment? My sister had Belgian Tervuren for many years, they have a similar sensitive temperament. Noises would also make them act strange. They would go hide in the bath tub. She had some success with adjustments.

Also, get well soon!!!


----------

